# The Seaview from Voyage



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I recently picked up the new model of the Seaview from Moebius. I noticed that this is slightly smaller than the Polar Lights version that I built a few years ago. I cut it in half and posed it emerging from the artic waters, like in the movie. 










The base is cut from foamboard. The icebergs were carved out of florist's foam.










I used Woodland Scenic's Flex Paste to create the basic water surface.










When it dried, I painted the Flex Paste a dark blue color. When the paint dried, I applied a layer of WS Water Effects over the ocean surface, which is what gives it that shiny look.










I smeared some more Water Effects on the sub itself around the bottom. 










Sean


----------



## Domb1972 (Jul 9, 2010)

Very Nice


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks!

Sean


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

VERY cool! Looks like a scene from the show!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks, Perfesser!

Sean


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice job.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gotta remember to check when I get home - the pictures are blocked here at work.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Very nice work. Actually the Moebius kit is a bit longer than the 10" Aurora/Polar Lights kit.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Very nice lookin' there. Are you going to put anything on the base edge for a 'frame' to make it look even better????


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Really nice diorama. You've posed the sub and done the water just right.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

BOXIE said:


> Nice job.


Thanks!



John P said:


> Gotta remember to check when I get home - the pictures are blocked here at work.


Looking forward to hearing your opinion, as always. 



djnick66 said:


> Very nice work. Actually the Moebius kit is a bit longer than the 10" Aurora/Polar Lights kit.


Ah, I did not know that. I no longer own the old Seaview, having sold it. And thanks!



irishtrek said:


> Very nice lookin' there. Are you going to put anything on the base edge for a 'frame' to make it look even better????


Thanks, and yes. 



Xenodyssey said:


> Really nice diorama. You've posed the sub and done the water just right.


Thank you, sir! I appreciate it. 

Sean


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

man!!! that looks great...super work on the water effects..."Hang on to something boys!!!" can ya just imagine the ride up....then the slap down....ooooo my kidneys!!!!!:lol::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thar she blows!!

Excellent, Seanbo!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:hat: An awesome display! Very clean and quite impressive, Sean! I agree with Irishtrek about a nice border/frame around this very deserving diorama of my favorite sub, and look forwards to seeing this again when you have finished with this beauty! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Roadskare, John, and Seaview: thanks very much for the kind words! 

Been working on the boarder these past few days. It's all glued up, and now I have to putty the gaps and paint it. Once the boarder's done, I'll post the pics. 

Sean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

SJF said:


> Roadskare, John, and Seaview: thanks very much for the kind words!
> 
> Been working on the *boarder *these past few days. It's all glued up, and now I have to putty the gaps and paint it. Once the *boarder*'s done, I'll post the pics.
> 
> Sean



You're getting a room-mate?!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

It looks gorgeous. Very realistic work on the water.



djnick66 said:


> Very nice work. Actually the Moebius kit is a bit longer than the 10" Aurora/Polar Lights kit.


The Aurora/PL _Seaview_ is actually just shy of 13 inches long -- 12-7/8" to be exact.



John P said:


> SJF said:
> 
> 
> > . . . Been working on the *boarder* these past few days. It's all glued up, and now I have to putty the gaps and paint it. Once the *boarder*'s done, I'll post the pics.
> ...


A houseguest who needs gluing, putty and paint must be in pretty bad shape! :tongue:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

roadskare63 said:


> man!!! that looks great...super work on the water effects..."Hang on to something boys!!!" can ya just imagine the ride up....then the slap down....ooooo my kidneys!!!!!:lol::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Kidneys hell!!! What about yer feet?????


----------



## Blufusion (Jan 30, 2010)

Holy Moebius Batman!!!!!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

John P said:


> You're getting a room-mate?!


Yes, I'm making one.... :freak: 



scotpens said:


> It looks gorgeous. Very realistic work on the water.
> 
> 
> The Aurora/PL _Seaview_ is actually just shy of 13 inches long -- 12-7/8" to be exact.
> ...


Thanks very much! And the houseguest is in great shape...once I'm finished with the sanding.  

Here's some pics of the completed dio, along with the border--or frame, if you will--around the edges:










And another pic:










Sean


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

^^ Looks great! Are you going to enter it in a contest?

(BTW, it's "border.")


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

It's going up on eBay, probably this weekend. 

And thanks for the correction. 

Sean


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Now it looks even better with the border.:thumbsup:!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

I wish Moebius would release a kit in this scale with the original's 8-window nose. I'm sure I'm not alone in thinking that the producers ruined the look of the boat when they shoe-horned the Flying Sub hangar in and went to the 4-window type.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Owen E Oulton said:


> I wish Moebius would release a kit in this scale with the original's 8-window nose. I'm sure I'm not alone in thinking that the producers ruined the look of the boat when they shoe-horned the Flying Sub hangar in and went to the 4-window type.


You're probably not alone, but I personally like the 4-window look better.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

irishtrek said:


> Now it looks even better with the border.:thumbsup:!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks very much! Always appreciate the feedback. 



John P said:


> You're probably not alone, but I personally like the 4-window look better.


Yeah, I've always liked the four window version, too. Gives the sub a more sleeker look, IMO. 

Sean


----------

